# Why EMTs Do it Better!



## rgnoon (Jul 22, 2007)

I just found this on another board and found a few of them pretty funny. I just know that you all will be able to come up with some better ones...so lets hear em!

THE TOP 15 REASONS TO DATE A EMT:

15. We can see your heart in ways you never knew
14. We can handle any type of stroke.
13. Our beds are made for a bumpy ride.
12. We arrive in uniform.
11. Talk about a pimped out ride.
10. We are clean.
9. We're damn familiar with your body.
8. We know mouth to mouth.
7. We always have a rubber on hand. (gloves)
6. We can go all night. And all day. Hell, all week.
5. We have restraints and we are not afraid to use them!
4. Three words: Detailed Physical Exam
3. We'll do it from behind (Heimlich)
2. We're pros at clothing removal
1. We'll have you in a bed in under10 minutes


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 22, 2007)

ohh wow...


----------



## payninthejr (Jul 24, 2007)

some already stated but a list I saw a while ago

10) We are used to staying up all night

9) We are good with multiple partners

8) We are experts in mouth to mouth

7) We are the best in rapid clothing removal

6) We have our own multi-positional bed

5) We shock the socks off you

4) We always come when we are called

3) We are prepared for any rhythm

2) We are familiar with Latex and restraints

And the ..1 reason to date an EMT...
1) Anytime, anywhere, anyway you need us!


----------



## Meursault (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## rgnoon (Aug 29, 2007)

MrConspiracy said:


> _Removed by Chimpie_


 
And they all thought mine were bad!...wow!


----------



## EMT007 (Aug 31, 2007)

rgnoon said:


> And they all thought mine were bad!...wow!



Damn, I missed it! :sad: lol


----------



## MedikErik (Aug 31, 2007)

Can I get a PM? lol.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 31, 2007)

we know our scope of practise.

if we need help, we call medical control.

we can call in the FD to hose you down. 

we are experts at flying the bird.  If you don't know what that means, don't ask.  

have more tools than batman.

we always have coverage.  

we can spend more time on scene if needed.


----------



## Aileana (Aug 31, 2007)

hahahahahahaha, that's hilarious!


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 1, 2007)

We can have your clothes off in 15 seconds or less.

You'll feel a poke... yes, it will hurt a bit at first (get the 16 gauge ready )

I can't stick it in, it keeps rolling around all over the place.

The smart ones always get dibs on the chest (remember the days of mouth to mouth?)

Who needs separate rooms, we enjoy sleeping together.

My rig or yours?

Cot or the bench seat?

Ok, I'll stop now :-D


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 4, 2007)

My partner and I have a running joke with the nauseated pt.  "If you feel you have to vomit just make sure you aim that way (pointing towards partner and away from self)


----------

